# BB-Code für Flash-Animationen



## Sydneyfox (20. Juni 2007)

Moin moin,

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüchlich BB-Code. Und zwar: ist es möglich Flash-Animationen in einen Foreneintrag/Blogeintrag einzufügen? Ich habe gesehen, dass Youtube- und Googlefilme kein Problem sind, und da die ja auch auf Flashbasis sind, wundere ich mich etwas, dass es keinen BB-Code für Flash gibt...

So long!

Syd


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

die Einbindung von externen Flash-Elementen, die wir nicht kontrollieren können, eröffnet sich ein zu hohes Sicherheitsrisko für die User. Sorry - das wird es erstmal nicht geben.



Sydneyfox schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage bezüchlich BB-Code. Und zwar: ist es möglich Flash-Animationen in einen Foreneintrag/Blogeintrag einzufügen? Ich habe gesehen, dass Youtube- und Googlefilme kein Problem sind, und da die ja auch auf Flashbasis sind, wundere ich mich etwas, dass es keinen BB-Code für Flash gibt...
> 
> ...


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juni 2007)

Ich bitte um Verzeihung, wenn ich diesen Thread kidnappe, aber ich habe eine ähnliche Frage: Wird es in absehbarer Zeit einen BB-Code für die Einbindung eines Mouseover-Effekts für Gegenstände aus der Blasc-Datenbank geben? Ich hatte dir, ZAM, schon eine PM mit dieser Frage geschrieben, die aber leider nicht beantwortet wurde. Vielleicht klappt’s ja mit diesem Thread.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Verzeihung, wenn ich diesen Thread kidnappe, aber ich habe eine ähnliche Frage: Wird es in absehbarer Zeit einen BB-Code für die Einbindung eines Mouseover-Effekts für Gegenstände aus der Blasc-Datenbank geben? Ich hatte dir, ZAM, schon eine PM mit dieser Frage geschrieben, die aber leider nicht beantwortet wurde. Vielleicht klappt's ja mit diesem Thread.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2007)

Hier findest du alle BB-Codes, inkusive ITEM-Links etc.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...amp;CODE=bbcode


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juni 2007)

Danke erst einmal für die Antwort. Die Hilfeseite zum BB-Code habe ich vor einiger Zeit schon einmal durchstöbert. Dort steht zwar BB-Code für eine Verlinkung per Item ID, doch kann man das auch mit einem normalen


```
[url=http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8190]Hanzos Schwert[/url]
```
erreichen. Mir ging es um den richtigen Mouseover-Effekt, also der Tooltip, der wie im Spiel nur dann erscheint, wenn man mit dem Mauszeiger über die verlinkte Schrift fährt.
Dazu fehlt leider der BB-Code. :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ist damit nur die Einbindung eines Bilds gemeint, das ein Screenshot des Tooltips ist, der per Klick zur entsprechenden buffed-Seite führt? So wie das hier:


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?i=8190][img]http://www.buffed.de/item/8190.gif[/img][/url]
```

Das ist auch kein Mouseover-Effekt. :/ Ich meine Mouseover im Forum, nicht im Spiel.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juni 2007)

Wir haben keinen direkten BBCode um Text-Mouseover zu erzeugen aber man kann die Tooltipps generieren:


```
[item]32332[/item]
```

ergibt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (21. Juni 2007)

Hrm, schade, daß es kein „echtes“ Mouseover gibt. Fände das eine nette Idee. Wird vielleicht mal in Erwägung gezogen.

Dennoch danke für die Informationen!


----------

